

Chat Trumps Meetings - rsobers
http://zachholman.com/posts/chat/

======
batmelon
What trumps Chat? Visual Chat! :) We are trying to accomplish that with
Mural.ly

~~~
snogglethorpe
Huh? Who on earth wants to see the ugly mugs of their coworkers when talking
about work...?!

No visuals = big _advantage_ of chat (in this usage).

~~~
mdwrigh2
He isn't talking about video chat but visual chat. Check out the link to his
startup that he mentioned to get a better idea.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Hmm, the concept seems reasonable, but that website is very broken:

1\. first, crappy browser detection [I'm running firefox, but it thinks I'm
not], displays big "you can't really use this site" page

2\. I override user agent, site properly displays home page with video and big
red "sign up" button

3\. click on big red button to sign up for free beta thing

4\. click on google signup, then "ok" to google popup

5\. error message from beta.mural.ly/signup: "The page cannot be displayed
because an internal server error has occurred."

6\. try to use back arrows, then just entering "beta.mural.ly" URL directly to
start over (maybe I'll try non-google sign up...)

7\. both actions simply redirect me to beta.mural.ly/signup again, which
immediately displays the server error again

8\. goto 5.

------
outdooricon
I'd love to know what chat server they use at GitHub.

~~~
conroy
Github uses Campfire. <http://zachholman.com/2011/01/automating-
inefficiencies/>

~~~
outdooricon
Oh, good to know, thanks!

